# Just had my fiat 2.8 jtd engine chipped



## cal22mx

Hi 

I have just paid over £300 for an upgrade chip (fitted) on our Fiat 2.8 (2005). I know a fool and his money are easily parted. 

I was very doubtful about the hype - better to drive and better fuel consumption.... but I must admit...... it works a treat. 

I think I will use less fuel purely because my right foot isn`t on the floor all the time. It now cruises so well that I have to back off the throttle , its taking a bit of time to get used to. 

It doesn`t feel like it accelerates any faster but it will pull in 5th from 50 very easily now - even the dreaded hill climbs have disappeared 

We will be doing a 400 mile round trip this weekend so will get an idea on the fuel consumption - it has been 19mpg doing approx 65 on motorways. 

I wil let you all know on monday the mpg results , but even if its 19mpg it still would have been worth it !!! 

Mal


----------



## steco1958

Have you got figures on your mpg prior to the chip??


----------



## cal22mx

Steve

It was 19mpg before the chip was fitted.Hopefully it will improve - will let you know on this post on Monday

Cheers 

Mal


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

I fitted a chip to our van 3 years ago and found it made a great difference. I also got the 5th gear lowered as we run close to the 5 ton all the time. With the 2 mods done it drives like a totally different van We get 21 mpg now but do not go more than 60 mph. It will pull well in 5th from 40 mph

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan.


----------



## steco1958

I hope that you have had this upgrade for the right reasons, that is to give you a better journey performance in higher gears, and not to save you money.


----------



## cal22mx

Steve

Better driveability was what sold it for me - as I said earlier even if the fuel consumption was the same it is still worth it.

Mal


----------



## EuropeanCampers

Which chip did you go for? What are the claimed increases?


----------



## steco1958

Thats good,,because I have spoken to a few people, not many and after remapping they say they get an extra 2 - 3 miles per gallon extra.

And if it was for you to save maney and you are only getting say 2 miles extra per gallon then its going to take approx 17000 miles to get your money back.


----------



## tonka

I also had a re-map done nearly 2 years ago... The claimed increase was from original 130bhp to just under 160bhp..
Cant say it has made any difference to MPG figures, either better or worse but certainly makes life easier on hills and less gear changing than before....
Luckily I only paid £100 !!! My son was having his car done at the time and the guy made me an offer I could not refuse


----------



## cal22mx

the chip was a Kingquick - fitted at the motorhome dealers

the increase in torque and bhp approx 30- 35% and fuel 10-15%

Would take the 2.8 up to 155-160 bhp

Mal


----------



## fdhadi

Hi Mal,

I fitted a Van Arken smartbox to our 747 2 yrs ago. Best thing i ever did. I can now drive from home (near Preston) to Dover without changing down (if the roads are clear) and thats running at 5t and going over the QE2 bridge. Also go up windy hill (north Manchester M62) in 5th no problem.


----------



## ianhc

This is NOT a re-map but a re-chip, They are different, remapping will/ can improve overall performance by adjusting all perameters.

Re-chipping doesnt.

My re-map gave me loads of power, save fuel?, Hell no!! Now i push the pedal down further on the hills and get up quicker,...... more power= more fuel.


----------



## cal22mx

Just an update on the last 1000 miles with the engine chipped- 


Will run in 5th gear in places I used to drop down to 4th - plus on hills it doesn't drop in speed- much more 

Fuel consumption - 18.5 mpg average was 17.5 mpg - doing 65 -70 on motorways always loaded up to near max 5 tonne . I am going to try a run at 55 -60 to see if it improves much, but may get bored behind a wagon lol 


Overall I am pleased with the chip - I knew the fuel increase would be negligable but thats not the reason I got it.

Mal


----------



## steco1958

Mal,

Glad your happy with it, I have the Multijet 160, I chose that engine because of its pulling power, I don't want to chip or remap it, I don't believe I would benefit from it, when on M way I do between 60 - 65, rarely any faster, and the MPG return for me has been 23 - 26 mpg each trip.

Its nice going up hills in a high gear and not struggling.


----------



## wobby

I wonder if anyone has remaped the new 3ltr merc yet, I would be interested in the outcome.

Wobby


----------



## Mick757

This 'chipping'/re-mapping is a mystery to me. Can someone please explain whats done to the engine to change its performance. Is it a modern twist on tuning?


----------



## lindyloot

Hi cal22mx, We have just brought the kingquick set up direct from kingquick on their ebay site £149 . We did see some show offers from other companies ranging from £299 to £350 but thought wewould shop around
The reason we brought one was mainly struggling up hill. We have not fitted it yet ( it is the plug in one and not the re mapp of the ECU). 

Will keep you posted on the outcome.
Lin


----------



## steco1958

wobby said:


> I wonder if anyone has remaped the new 3ltr merc yet, I would be interested in the outcome.
> 
> Wobby


Wobby,

I don't think it needs doing really do you ?


----------



## RichardnGill

I am thinking of getting our 3.0 Fiat re-mapped as a bit more power on the hills would be nice and hopefully it will use a bit less fuel.

I would be interested to here from people on there thoughts on improved Fuel economy after a re map.


Richard...


----------



## 91502

Hi
Are you all running large MH's ?
We have the old Hymer Exsis only 3.5 tonnes with a 2.8 and it seems very good and pulls in 5th up most hills.
On the autoroute I set the cruise control to 100mph as the speedo is very optomistic, acording to the sat nav it is actually just over 130kpm. It will happily do most hills without slowing and still returns about 22-25mpg.
Will I gain anything from a chip/remap ?
I know in cars they don't give the maximum bhp to keep the insurance group low. Skoda do the Octavia with several different bhp's and you can upgrade from the lowest to the highest with a remap. The only difference with the top spec vrs is a remap and different exaust.
James


----------

